# Getting my first dSLR



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking for the opinon of some people that take a whole lot more pictures than I do. I had a film SLR years ago, a Pentax K1000. I have had several "point a shoot" cameras everything from Nikon to Kodak. I am thinking I will get the T3 as I can get it new with a 18-55mm IS II lense for about $430.00. IF I could afford it I would go for the T3i. My point and shoot is 10mp so this is still a step up as far as MP go. I am getting cannon because my brother has a D5 or 5D or whatever it is. He has lenses that interchange with the T3 and said I am more than welcome to use them. So my questions are...Am I wasting my money? Should I look at other cameras?


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting a little more detailed now. I can get just the body for $355ish. Should I get the "kit" that comes with the EF-S 18-55mm IS II. for $440ish or get the body and a better lens. If the latter what lense for general shooting and keeping it around $150.00 I know it is asking alot.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

You really can't go too far wrong with any Canon or Nikon. They are the industry leaders. Frankly most SLRs made in the last 5 years will exceed the average person's ability to use them.

Kit lenses are actually quite good too - for general purpose photography. They are usually best for family photos, portraits, and maybe some landscapes. These are not lenses for sports, action, wildlife, macro, etc. So, if you are after a general purpose camera what you are describing will be fine. Don't sweat it.

The most widely used focal lengths for walk around lenses tend to be 18-200mm. Having one lens to cover that range is nice, but you're talking a $640 lens. A cheaper route is just to get the kit lens, adding the Canon 55-250mm (link below) later.

Canon EFS 55-250mm IS

Don't even pay attention to MP - this has been meaningless since about 2005 and is mostly marketing hype. SLR sensors are larger and provide much higher image quality than point and shoots - it's not a function of megapixels.

For an entry level SLR don't over think it. Given that you have access to Canon lenses, just pick one that's comfortably in your budget and enjoy.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Thresher, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing to think about is the size of most DSLR's. They are quite large and if you plan on taking it with you it can be quite cumbersome, especially if you have to take the kids as well.

Sony makes some smaller DSLR's Called Sony NEX mirrorless cameras. They have the same sensor size as DSLR's but come in a much smaller package. I also think they are more user friendly for beginners.

The Sony Nex 3 is fairly cheap right now and takes great images. The kit lens is pretty darn good. If you needed more range they have a 55-210mm lens as well.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_ ... Caps%2C282

With the kit lens on, it fits in my coat pocket easily or tucks away in my fishing waders and I can't even tell I have it on. It will also fit in the wife's purse no problemo 

I have owned some canons (T3i most recently) and sold all the gear due to being annoyed by the size of the system and the video option not having a true auto focus. The Canon's and Nikons all take good images, it just comes with a "heavy" price. I have no regrets going the Sony route. (I use the Sony NEX 5N)

Go thing is you have lot's of options. It's hard to buy a bad camera now a days.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info RnF. I will still keep my pocket point and shoot for quick photos when I do not want to haul my Dslr around. I friend of mine uses a full size Sony for portraits that he does and he takes some amazing pictures with them. He tried to talk me into an Alpha series camera but I know that Cannon makes some amazing lenses and I have access to some ver nice professional ones. For what I want I think a full size Dslr would be best for me because of the wide range consumer/prosumer/professional lenses that are available.
I used to be very big into photography years ago when I had my Pentax K1000 (I loved that camera) I would call myself novice but not a beginner when it comes to photography in general. I have been researching alot and am learning how the new Dslr's differ from the film Slr's and look forward to just getting out and shooting. My main question was if I should get a T3 or save my money up and get a T2i or T3i or even a D series camera. I think at this point a T3 will keep me busy for quite a while.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, but why wouldn't you want the same quality as a DSLR and be able to put it in your pocket?  You will find many times you want to take your DSLR but choose not too because of the hassle. I take my Sony everywhere and use it a lot more than I ever used with Canon. 

I can understand you going Canon though if you access to lenses. Those lenses are not cheap.

I would go to the D series if it were me. The D60 is a sweet cam if you can afford it and it's much better than the T3i. Worth saving up for. The Rebels you will find limiting and you will outgrow rapidly if you are not a novice. You just can't control as much as you can with a D series camera, especially with how many ISO options you get to manually control. It's a little thing that makes a big difference.

For the price though the T3 is a good cam. Good luck with what ever you go with.


----------

